
Most Kids Who Died of Flu Weren’t Vaccinated, Study Finds - mozumder
http://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/most-kids-who-died-flu-weren-t-vaccinated-study-finds-n742046
======
DrScump
"They found that at least three-quarters of kids who died from influenza
between 2010 and 2014 had not been vaccinated in the months before they got
sick."

So, nearly 25% _were_ vaccinated and died of flu anyway? I'd like to see a
breakdown of how many died because of mismatched strains, and how many died
because the vaccine for the specific strain just plain did not work.

~~~
dv_dt
It also matters what their pre-existing status was before they came down with
the flu. The article throws around these percentages and groups, but doesn't
comment at all on the relations between the groups - and it could very well be
non-trivial. Better info from the following:

[https://www.cdc.gov/media/releases/2017/p0403-flu-
vaccine.ht...](https://www.cdc.gov/media/releases/2017/p0403-flu-vaccine.html)

[http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/early/2017/03/...](http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/early/2017/03/30/peds.2016-4244)

